# New MK3



## Sandworm (Apr 29, 2008)

I feel like the luckiest guy...and other standard expressions....

I finally got my Mk3 Hunter 6 7/8 barrel.
It is sooo nice. 
I am a nerd so of course i have modded it already!
the easy part was to put on a VQ back-sight. (I hate the original V-sight)
Then I ripped of the front fiberoptic one, and put on a VQ Compensator.
It makes the gun a bit nose-heavy, but suits me fine, because I have to train my bad habit of dropping the guns nose. Now I see my errors earlier.
-And it is litterarily a blast to shoot in the dark! :mrgreen:
The original trigger was absolutly not bad, but then I exchanged the sear with a proper casted MK2 VQ sear. Muy bueno!
-And of course I removed the mag-safety-mohickey... ...any shims are not neccesary, whatever anyone says!!
-Who has ever thought out the idea of a 'safety-measure' of inserting a magazine to make a trigger pull, to disassemble a gun???!?!!?!111! Bastards!
I have a VQ comp-hammer laying around. Don't think I will need to embed it, buuut, i might try. Just for fun.
Tomorrow, though, I will install the VQ comp-trigger properly!
Man, this gun is scary precise. If I can get it even better... :smt168


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

One thing for sure you like to mod your pistols. Right? Everything you have listed should make it a tack driver. Good luck.:smt023


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

I thought about getting the accurizing kit for my competition series but after putting 17 out of 20 rounds inside a 1 inch square from 40 yds just by changing brand of ammo..... I decided against it. Brand of ammo was Eley by the way.


----------

